# Semi-Tube & Tube 'BOB' valid for hunting?



## aiping (May 31, 2016)

As I run out of TTB (black) I was playing with blue

3 layers 9/3.5 cm taper effective 17. 5 cm long. 
pouch folding technic worked flawless.

Meanwhile the door bell ringed, 6 brand new alu arrows
arrived, 75 cm long, 27 gram, diameter 7.6 mm, flexible 
plastic fetching, short field tip.

What I learned than: Arrows are consumables... now
one straight arrow is left, well, in the name of science.

Here are the data:

- about 15 kg draw with Nitrile coated glove using the pouch, 
I can hold comfortably the shaft behind the fletching:

- consistent readings 184-202 fps (to be confirmed) 
- consistent foam penetration 10-13 cm with ease (no grease!)

Calculated 185 fps (56 m/s) / 27 gram (417 grain) gram 
means around 43 Joule


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

looks like fun!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Sure does look like fun!


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

I do think that that would be good for a BOB however I still prefer a slingshot as I have taken many types of game with precision and I suck at archery. However for long term survival this would be good to get a deer or larger game a slingshot projectile wouldn't kill that would last you much longer in terms of food. Tubing might be better if you can incorporate it as it lasts much longer than flats. I would like to be corrected if I am wrong.


----------



## aiping (May 31, 2016)

It's fun indeed! Furthermore very satisfying. Now I have to
work on precision. A precise moderate power shot is at least
ten times more worth than a high power 'no Bulls eye'. 
About durability I see it like this: The bandset is the mag. 
If you go for hunting 30 shots are quite lot. Than you have
2 or 3 spare bandsets.

For fun and training tubes (high draw weight with low efficiency 
but high durability)

One thing I need to mention: 'Outdoor shooting/hunting' is 
an absolute 'No Go' for me!


----------

